# baumstamm's Black Monkey



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

A little while ago I was delighted to receive this wonderful fork. I'm a big fan of Harald's work and this is one of his best. Harald's forks come in many varieties, from naturals to highly carved stacked plywood, but the common characteristics are: an elegant but businesslike, almost _menacing_ style; highly ergonomic designs that take good advantage of biomechanics; super performing bandsets; and excellent fit and finish.

The style, fit and finish is readily apparent from the pictures below. I've never seen a natural fork so beautiful or a cord wrap done so well. I see a lot of cord wraps on the knife and outdoor living forums, but this is something special.

















Though I'd be loathed to remove it, in an outdoor survival situation, the 20-odd feet of paracord could be a lifesaver. When hunting, the monkey's fist is loaded with a big steel ball and would make an effective priest. Below I have it wrapped round my wrist as a lanyard. It doesn't resist wrist torque, but by using it, I can shoot it loosely gripped or even open handed.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















What the cord wrap is hiding is the oval shape of the fork stem that fills the hand well and enhances control. Harald has enhanced this by the way he has knotted the cord. I could do with having hands just a little bigger, but I do have small hands and most people would find it ideal.










I should not neglect the bandset. Made of tapered Thera-band Black and with one of his characteristic thin top leather pouches, it's very fast, snapping like a whip crack.










Thanks Harald, this is just fantastic!

I'll take this opportunity to plug his sales threads and you'll see that he makes many of these unique functional works of art:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1938-i-will-some-of-my-best-slingshots-ever/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1940-more-of-my-best/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1944-some-of-my-expensivest/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1992-some-black-ore-red-stuff/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1991-more-natural-stuff/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1990-some-4-butterfly-and-extrem-power/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/430-i-would-like-to-trade-ore-sell-few-of-my-slingshots/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1065-paracord-lenyard-stuff-with-monkeyfist%C2%B4s/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1064-paracord-lenyard-stuff-1/
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/708-have-to-sell-my-carbon-catty/


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice. I like His work too.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Great slingshot, and i agree good cord work, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Baumstamm is at the pinnacle of the slingshot world, whether you're talking about making or shooting. Congrats, Dan. That's a top addition to your collection.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A top notch supporter for the sport! -- Tex


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

More great work from one of the greatest catapulteers to ever stretch elastic......an artist and catapult maker in one!


----------

